# Flat White



## monish (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello, hello!

Long time lurker, first time poster!

I've just far too much money on a new espresso machine (which I LOVE). However, I haven't been able to produce a decent flat white yet and the wife is questioning the purchase...

Anybody on here recommend a good value forgiving blend to make a flat white?

Thanks,


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Monish, firstly welcome to the forum.

In regards to the blend, I'd be happy to recommend a blend or two for flatwhite but I doubt that's going to recompense for a poor extraction. Can you tell us more details like,

What coffee machine are you using?

Has it got a PID?

and what's your extraction ratio?

What grinder are you using?

What type of water?

What type of milk and brand?

This will give somewhat an indication where the issues lie.


----------



## monish (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Farravi,

I've recently purchased an Rocket Appartmento. It's a HX machine and doesn't have a PID.

I've played around with ratio of 1:1.5-3 and tend to prefer the 1:3 when drinking straight up.

I'm currently using a Ibertial MC2. I have plans of upgrading

Using bottled Tesco Ashbeck water at the moment with standard full fat milk.

Greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Rave Colombian suarez makes a good flat white.

Upgrade the grinder to improve extraction and taste in the cup.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Robbo said:


> Upgrade the grinder to improve extraction and taste in the cup.


That and what is your definition of a flat white?

I do it as an espresso doppio in a 145 ml cup plus milk frothed to max.55 degrees C and around 0,5 cm of foam with a latte art


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi, welcome.

I only drink flat whites, the most forgiving bean I have used is Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes.

I normally do 18-19g in 34-36 out. For me this bean works well no matter what, I have an HX machine and don't even worry too much about the temp, as long as I purge for a few seconds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

How are you getting on with steaming/texturing your milk?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

As I was in Edinburgh and had time to kill waiting fro the train I did the unthinkable, I purchased a coffee that I'd not made. It's been a while, since that last happened (dire white americano) but this time I thought I'd also find out what the fuss is over a flt white. I thought it's probably going to be bitter due to scorched grinds/ over roasted beans, and over-extracted to get the most taste from given amount of beans, but it was actually nice. Not tolerable, it was nice.

Now that means I need to get the machine up and running again, and get good enough at micro-foam.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I must get in to this flat white business - seems I'm missing out on something sticking with cappuccino.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I must get in to this flat white business - seems I'm missing out on something sticking with cappuccino.


A decent f/w can be sublime . . . I've had varying degrees of good f/w's at supposedly decent coffee shops mind. Some honestly have been like half sized lattes, some like a mini cappuccino, some too hot ones, some tasteless ones . . . But once you get a good one, you know it







Try one









How are you doing with yours now, @monish


----------



## monish (Mar 22, 2017)

Terrible









Horribly inconsistent. Some days the results it lovely. Others, I won't finish the cup.

Hoping to have some time on the weekend to stand in-front of the machine and just practise.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Is it the coffee itself, or the milk/microform . . . Once it all clocks into place you will never look back!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Perhaps try to use a thermometer when frothing milk and turn off the steam when you reach 50 degrees Celsius


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I see you upgraded from a gaggia classic. Were you getting decent results before the new machine came along?

I really struggled with my classic (under extracted sour brown water) before upgrading my grinder to a relatively humble La spaziale astro 12 and going on a training day at a local roaster.

The two things together seriously upped my game and the gaggia was pulling lovely drinks. Then I "upgraded" and took a backwards step too  but undrinkable sounds extreme.


----------

